# Cemetery Pillars How To



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the build for my Cemetery Pillars. First off, my apologies to any cabinet makers as I know just enough carpentry to be dangerous. Speaking of dangerous, power tools can maim and kill, so if you don't want your own body parts to become part of your display, exercise caution and common sense.
The Start:
I began with Google Sketchup, which is a free 3D imager and after several false starts, finally watched the tutorials(!). This tool was great in that I could get a definite feel for the size of the pillars. I was going to make the pillars 8' tall, but they didn't look right and finally settled on 6' 6". Here is the link:
http://sketchup.google.com/download/
I used 4' x 8' sheets of OSB, 2 sheets per pillar. I cut one board to 6'6" the ripped it to 2'. I then used a chalk line to mark a line for the diagonal cut: 2' at top, 15" at bottom. I ripped 15" wide pieces off the second sheet of OSB


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I then used 2" x 2" stock and glued and stapled (using an air nailer) to the 15" wide board, this was then glued and stapled to the diagonal board using a 2" x 2" as a spacer. BTW, 2" x 2" actually measure 1 1/2". I was using 1 1/2" foam board to flesh out the pillars. I then glued and stapled the other 15" side using a 2 x 2 as an edge guide.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I then cut out the bottom and top sections from the door piece and attached them to the frame using the remaining piece as a guide. This kind of, sorta worked but there is probably a better way to do it. The base was squared and tacked with scrap wood while it dried, then 2 x4's were added to the give strength and rigidity. Another 2 x 4 was added to the outside to give a solid base to mount the wheels.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

The base and the top are fleshed out using 2 x 4 and scrap OSB. The top only used pieces of 2 x 4 to which the OSB was glued and stapled as opposed to the base. I didn't want the top of the pillar to be heavy. I then added shelves. You can see how the door over hangs the sides, like the back. In order to hang the door, I cut 2 x 2's to the exact size of the hinges, mounted them to the plumb (non diagonal) side. This took some time to do in order to make sure the door swung freely and sat flush. The hinges were attached to the door, marked on the plumb side, removed from the door and attached to the pillar, then the door re attached. Lots of work, lots of swearing.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a vid on the hinges


----------



## roblacey (Sep 10, 2010)

looks Great!!! Looking forward to the end result!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting this thread on the pillars. They look great and I love the idea that you can use them as storage on the off season.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice.. I am trying to work up the ambition to build these this year... Very inspirational!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Those will make a great addition to your haunt and look like they're built to last.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

They look... heavy.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

MacabreRob said:


> They look... heavy.


I originally started to build my columns using OSB like this one. That was until I carried the first sheet of OSB to my truck. Holy crap is it heavy!

I switched to luan and 2"x2"'s. Much lighter. I can pick up the completed 8ft column on my own. It's awkward, but I can do it. I drive an 8ft T-post in the ground, and then place my columns over the fence post from the back of my truck.

I think Dead Things was worried about the extreme weather they have in his area, so he built his columns like tanks. I bet those things weigh close to 200lbs each.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

California has bad weather?? There goes my stereotypes...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

MacabreRob said:


> California has bad weather?? There goes my stereotypes...


That CA is for CANADA.


----------

